# will ftp-server einrichten



## sinister (14. März 2002)

hallo

ich versuche krampfhaft nen ftp-server einzurichten...
...mein problem ist, dass ich den router nicht richtig konfigurieren kann (= zyxel642 adsl-router).

der router soll anfragen über den ftp-port an meine ip weiterleiten (es hat mehrere pcs am selben router).

als server benutze ich serv-u ver. 3.0.... innerhalb des lan's funktioniert es bestens, doch von aussen kommt nichts 

wär froh wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte

cheers


----------



## dPo2000 (18. März 2002)

da gibts ja mehrere fehlerquellen...

1. ftp user korrekt eingerichtet ? (erlaub doch mal anonymen zugriff)
2. port am router freigeschaltet ? (port 21 = standard ftp port)
3. vielleicht kann der router die anfragen nicht deiner ip zuordnen... versuch es doch mal mit der hilfe des ftp servers oder versuche einen anderen ftp !?

hoffe es hilft...


mFg
dPo


----------



## sinister (19. März 2002)

danke für dein posting

1.) ich denke nicht, dass es am ftp-server selbst liegt, denn ich hab serv-u und bulletproof ausprobiert, und bei beiden tauchte dasselbe problem auf...
2.) wie schaltet man den port frei am router? ich denke der router ist das problem, und nicht die software... ich hab schon alle erdenklichen einstellungen ausprobiert, aber bisher leider ohne erfolg...  

wenns jemand interessiert: hier ist das manual zu meinem router, vielleicht findet jemand des rätsels lösung.... ich wäre jedenfalls sehr dankbar...  

http://home.tiscalinet.ch/gregorypluess/p642r.pdf


----------



## JanDelay (24. März 2002)

is eigentlich ganz einfach...

du musst nur im router unter SUA Setup ...oder NAT setup in disem falle eingeben das alle anfrage die auf port 21 kommen an den ftp server weitergeleitet werden..

in echt sieth das wie folgt aus..:

dein rechnet mit ftp server hat dei 192.168.0.10

also gibst du im router unter SUA oder NAT (bei TElekom is es SUA)

21  -  192.168.0.10 an

dann musst du nur noch im filter rules setup alle paktete die auf port 21 kommen ohne anforderung freischalten...

is eigentlich ijm handbuch erklärt wenn du probz hast dann frag halt nochma...

greetz

jan


----------



## sinister (24. März 2002)

mein sua-setup sieht folgendermassen aus:

1. default     192.168.1.10 (anderer pc)
2. 21          192.168.1.11 (mein pc)

meine filter set configuration: (FTP_WAN)
filter type: tcp/ip filter rule
active: yes
ip protocol: 6
ip source route: no
dest ip adr: 0.0.0.0
dest ip mask: 0.0.0.0
dest port #: 21
dest port compare: equal
source ip adr: 0.0.0.0
source ip mask: 0.0.0.0
source port #: 0
source port compare: not equal
tcp estab: no
more: no
log: none
action matched: forward
action not matched: drop

wenn ich bei dest ip adress meine ip (192.168.1.11) angebe, kommt ne fehlermeldung vom router...

ich hoffe jemand kann mir mit diesen angaben weiterhelfen...

thanx


----------



## JanDelay (25. März 2002)

active: yes 

setz das ma auf no

dann müsste es funzen...

greetz

jan


----------



## sinister (25. März 2002)

hey, es funzt tatsächlich... 



;-) THANX ;-)


----------



## JanDelay (25. März 2002)

du darfst gerne für mich voten *GG*

greetz

jan


----------



## sinister (25. März 2002)

soeben erledigt!...


----------



## JanDelay (27. März 2002)

thx


----------

